# freistellen mit pfaden



## sebhofer (26. Februar 2004)

hi leute!

ich weiß es gibt viele posts zum thema freistellen, aber ich habe noch keine lösung zu meinem problem gefunden.
wie stelle ich etwas in photoshop mit hilfe von pfaden frei? (ich weiß, dass das nur eine von vielen möglichkeiten ist)
kann mir jemand kurz die nötigen arbeitsschritte beschreiben, bzw. ein tutorial posten, das dies tut?

all feedback is welcome
mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Februar 2004)

Wenn du dich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug auskennst, dürfte es ja eigentlich kein Problem geben.
Einfach einen Pfad um dein Objekt legen, Rechtsklick in den Pfad (mit aktiviertem Pfadwerkzeug), Auswahl erstellen und voila.

Wenn du dich allerdings noch mit dem Pfadwerkzeug anfreunden musst, suche einfach mal hier im Forum oder gucke hier rein:

http://www.pixelprisma.de/photozauber/praxis/grundlagen/3_5-pfade.pdf

( Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich direkt darauf verlinke ... )


----------



## sebhofer (27. Februar 2004)

danke für die antwort radde, klingt eigentlich logisch.

der grund wieso ich so blöd frage ist folgender:
ich soll eine werbeeinschaltung für eine zeitschrift machen (bin aber echt kein prof in photoshop/xpress), in der eine geldtasche mit transparentem hintergrund zu sehen ist.
mir ist gesagt worden, ich soll die geldtasche mit dem magischen lasso markieren, die markierung in pfade umwandeln und dann als eps sichern und ins xpress einfügen. das wäre also genau die umgekehrte vorgangsweise wie radde vorgeschlagen hat...
kann mir vielleicht jemand genauer erklären wie das gemeint ist, bzw. eine andere vorgehensweise vorschlagen?

mfg
Sebastian


----------



## mortimer (27. Februar 2004)

Was radde gesagt hat war schon richtig, Du hast nur eigentlich die falsche Frage gestellt .   

Der Weg, den man Dir beschrieben hat, ist völlig richtig.
Du erstellst eine Auswahl mit dem Polygon-Lasso und wandelst diese in einen *Beschneidungspfad* um.
Dabei geht es nicht um das Freistellen an sich, sondern darum, dass X-Press den Raum außerhalb des Beschneidungspfades als transparent erkennt.

mortimer


----------

